# is cow n gate newborn baby formula powed okay to feed newborn rejected rats ?



## zoeblything (Sep 30, 2012)

My 7 week old rat is pregnant I don't know how far along she is and I need help I dunno if she will survive or her litter but if she has them and dies or rejects them what to I do ? How much formula do I feed 1 rat ... ? I honestly don't have a clue on what to do ? ... Any advice on anything is much apprcieated I've got human baby cow n gate newborns formula ... Is that ok ? ... Xx


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm guessing it is made from Cows milk? in that case No. rats are highly lactosintolerant.

Goat milk or Soy milk formula is recommended. (I Think Donkeys milk can also be used if you can magically find it) This is a very helpful website - http://www.afrma.org/rminfo8.htm

Along with this - http://ratfanclub.org/orphans.html

Hope she does ok. 7 weeks old is a very young age to have babies. Unfortuantly it does increase the chances of her having issues (not to scare you, just the truth). Hope things go well, and since this is your first post, Welcome. Hope things go well, if you post pictures I can help guess how far along she is.

As for other stuff. do you have a tank? Or able to convert a plastic tub? babies even when just born have been known to get through the wire spacing on most wire cages and die. Don't worry, I'm sure things will go well, even in younger rats issues can be rare. Since she is a young mother the only major thing I think that could happen, minus lethal issues like baby stuck in birth canal, urteris exploding (Once again not trying to scare you). is that she doesn't care for them for the first few hours (it can take a new mother a few hours to realise what to do, don't worry, if she doesn't care for them for 24 hours start to worry). Scattering babies, which is more common if she has more then 12 babies (rats only have 12 nipples and some mothers will split their babies into even number piles to make feeding easier). Or just being confused.


----------



## zoeblything (Sep 30, 2012)

The cow n gate is just the name its a human baby milk formula ? ... I'm absolutely petrified I only got them at 6weeks thinking they where both female but hey there brother and sister  .. I actually don't know how to post a picture but I don't think she's far gone ... What should I feed her do u leave the shell on the hard.bolied egg ? ... Thanks so much for your advice Xx


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Most baby milk formula is cows milk from what I know. Can you get soy milk formula or even goat milk? it should tell you on the back. also it might be good to get some non flavor Pedialight, if she does abandon them, which actually shouldn't happen, Pedialight will help them out more for the first week of life then the formula (it will need to be mixed with the formula).

Rats don't sexually mature in till 5 to 6 weeks old (6 to 7 being average). Are you sure she is pregnant? Go to Photobucket and upload a picture there and copy the IMG code. Or post a link to another website.

Reason I'm wondering is because if her belly is big and she's only 7 weeks, she could only be pregnant for a Max of 2 weeks, 14 days which would be normal but is extremely rare for rats to get pregnant at 5 weeks. its like a 10 year old trying to get pregnant is how it was discribe to me. at 6 weeks its like a 14 year old getting pregnant, still uncommon but does happen. 7 weeks and forward is like an adult. post a picture of her belly and body (especially her face). depending on what type of rat she is she Might have Megacolon, which is sadly lethal 99.9% of the time. Also are you Sure she is 7 weeks old?

On hard boiled eggs they won't eat the shell, I leave it on cause it gives them mental stimulation (most of the time you need to put a small crack in it so they get the idea), but they won't eat it. So you can do that or make a scramble egg and mix in nuts, seeds, and maybe some spinach and mushrooms (from the store, for obvious reasons Never feed wild mushrooms). Spinach will help provide extra protein and calcium along with Vitamin K (Very important in rats) and other vitamins. Spinach are one of the super foods.

Nuts, Seeds, Yogurt, Boiled eggs, Insects (Store bought), or a small amount of cooked fish will be good for her if she is pregnant, and even then under 3 months its recommended that rats get 16 to 18% protein, and it decrease to 14 to 16% protein when adults (over 3 months).


----------



## sherriwat (Oct 7, 2012)

i can feed my mama spiniach holy cow i always have tons of that in myhouse and didnt think it was good for them. so glad i go and read old posts i learn somuch good stuff


----------

